# Lector de codigo de barra conectado a micro.



## samuelxx14 (Abr 12, 2012)

Necesito ayuda estoy diseñado un circuito a cual se le conecte un lector de codigo de barras via puerto serial a un micro y que cuando el lector lea un codigo el micro lo presente en una lcd.


----------



## Meta (Abr 12, 2012)

Puedes poner esquemas, fotos o algo.

Algo así hice hace tiempo.






Saludo.


----------



## peep387 (Abr 12, 2012)

pues abria que saver de mano los protocolos de comuniacion.. que me imagino sera bia rs232. pero me imagino que el pc le dara unas ordenes de funcionamiento y el unas respuestas.. abria que conseguir alguna ocumentacion de como trasmite los datos.

vaya meta. enserio iciste tu eso... la verda que ese video ya lo vi ace mucho tiempo colgado.. cosa que me molo lo malo no tener ni dea de usar ningun lenguaje visual para el pc.
(anda que si me chanara algo sibre el tama). jejejjeje

un saludo


----------



## MabelGisela (May 8, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Mábel de Colombia.
Soy estudiante bachiller aún, curso ya último año y trabajo en mi proyecto de grado para el cuál necesito realizar un circuito que interprete códigos de barra mediante un lector. Me he dedicado a ver videos y seguir instrucciones pero regreso siempre a lo mismo y se me hace un poco difici entender del tema. 
Espero recibir ayuda de su parte, empecé  a trabajar con el microcontrolador attiny2313 pero aun no se los pasos a seguir.

Gracias por permitirme participar de su foro.

Mábel, Colombia.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 9, 2013)

Hola MabelGisela

Supongo que ya sabes que existen varios formatos para los Códigos de barras.
Por acá puedes encontrar alguna descripción de ellos.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%B3digo_de_barras

Allá se mencionan:
Los códigos de barras se dividen en *dos grandes grupos*: los códigos de *barras lineales* y los códigos de *barras de dos dimensiones*.
*Códigos de barras lineales*

EHS 
Code 128 
Code 39 
Code 93 
Codabar

ETC.

Supongo, también, que ya tienes tu Lector De Código De Barras y sus hojas de datos.
En esas hojas de datos seguramente describen qué salidas tiene, cómo utilizar sus líneas de control, ETC.

De modo que ya podrías decidir cómo conectar ese lector al attiny2313 y desarrollar el código para que el Microcontrolador “entienda” al lector y pueda mostrar en algún medio el resultado de la lectura.

O en qué fase del proyecto vas ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MabelGisela (May 9, 2013)

Apenas empiezo el proyecto y la verdad estoy algo estancada porque como dije, no conozco muy bien del tema. La idea es realizar un montaje con un microcontrolador que me iterprete los algoritmos que tomo el lector, pero no se muy bien como hacerlo. Hasta el momento tengo algunos planos que puedo utilizar, tengo el microcontrolador ATtiny 2313 conectado a un cristal que segun entiendo mide los tiempo de acuerdo al còdigo. Mi problema es que empecè a trabajar con un documento un poco antiguo y en ese se leen los còdigos presentes en una tarjeta. Mi pregunta es si talvez es posible adaptar la conexion del lector de tarjetas a una conexion de un lector laser, o si de verdad debo abortar todo el proyecto y empezar a trabajar por otro lado.

Quien pueda ayudarme, este es el documento con el que empecè a trabajar: http://www.utm.mx/temas/temas-docs/nfnotas14R1.pdf 

De nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 9, 2013)

Hola MabelGisela

Creo que puedes continuar con ese proyecto el cual lo describe el documento que adjuntaste.
Básicamente es el mismo procedimiento para los lectores de código de barras modernos.
Pero SIEMPRE requerirás saber qué tipo de señales genera cualquier lector, cuales son sus pines de entrada y salida como el protocolo de comunicación.

Tienes algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos donde desarrollar tus proyectos ??

Que lenguaje de programación conoces como para desarrollar el programa para el microcontrolador que dices tener ??

Tienes algún programador para microcontroladores ??

En el documento que adjuntaste viene casi todo, solo faltaría ese programa para el microcontrolador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## albertoxx (May 9, 2013)

Si te pidieron hacer el lector es un poco complejo, pero si lo que necesitas es conectar un lector de codigo de barras a tu microcontrolador es bastante simple unicamente necesitas implementar el protocolo ps/2, que es basado en 1 se;al de reloj y otra de datos, hay hasta el codigo fuente de ese algoritmo si lo buscas en google, luego en lugar del teclado conectas tu lectora de codigo de barras y listo!


----------



## MabelGisela (May 9, 2013)

Hola de nuevo. 

Si, afortunadamente cuento con el documento que adjunté y creo que esta muy bien explicado todo. Actualmente estoy trabajando en el circuito que aparece en dicho archivo aunque si soy sincera, no se hasta qué punto soy capaz de hacerlo (pienso que de eso se trata el proyecto, aprender y descubrir poco a poco los pasos a seguir, por eso me gusta la electrónica). Tengo un protoboard en el cual armé gran parte del circuito. Lo más complejo es la programación del microcontrolador pero trabajo con un compañero en eso y lo otro que aún no descubro es cómo modificar o convertir la entrada del lector de trajetas con códigos de barras que aparece ahí en una entrada para lectores actuales (podría ser el PS/2 o USB), creo que ese es mi gran dilema. 

Muchas gracias de nuevo♥


----------



## albertoxx (May 10, 2013)

Bueno lo principal sera entonces que tengas el lector SR11 ya que el algoritmo lo tienes en el documento solo es de pasarlo a C o algun otro lenguaje que manejes, con interrupciones lo haces rapido solo guardas el primer contador y luego como dice el algoritmo lo comparas para obtener cada digito


----------



## MabelGisela (May 11, 2013)

Hola albertoxx

Si, estoy trabajando en el procedimiento que me dices, pero no trabajare con el lector RS11 ya que no es scaner, sino lector de tarjetas y lo que necesito es decodificar el codigo de un productos, por lo que el RS11 no me sirve. Mi pregunta era còmo adaptar la entrada que tiene el RS11 a un lector scanner para que funcione de la misma manera.

SalU2


----------



## Scooter (May 11, 2013)

Recuerdo que habían lectores minidin que se conectaban entre el teclado y el PC, lo único que hacían era "teclear" el código numérico que leían, si sabes leer un teclado ps2 sabes leer un lector de código de barras de ese tipo.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 11, 2013)

Hola MabelGisela

Por lo que mencionas en tu mensaje #11:
*A-* *no trabajaré* con el lector RS11 ya que *no es scanner*
*B-* necesito es decodificar el código de un productos, por lo que el *RS11 no me sirve*.
*C-* Mi pregunta era como *adaptar la entrada que tiene el RS11* *a un lector scanner* para que funcione de la misma manera.

Como te vengo mencionando desde mi primer mensaje en este tema:
*C-* Necesitas tener en tus manos el lector de código de barras tipo Scanner. junto con sus hojas de datos.
De ese modo se puede saber que tipo de protocolo utiliza ese lector para luego definir como adaptarlo al ATTINY2313 que dices tener.

Como seguramente ya sabes, hay diferentes lectores de código de barras tipo Scanner que sus salidas y modo de control difieren unos de otros. Por ejemplo:

Por puerto Serial. COMx.
Por Puerto Paralelo LPTx.
Por Puerto USB.
Por Puerto PS2.
Inclusive hay unos que se comunican por medio de un sistema de luz infrarroja.

Y, de que se puede se puede, adaptar cualquier tipo de lector de código de barras tipo scanner a tu ATTINY2313.
Inclusive diseñando un adaptador de USB a COMx.

Así que: cuál es tu lector de código de barras tipo scanner que pretendes utilizar ??
Tienes ya sus hojas de datos ??

El circuito podría ser el mismo que viene en el documento PDF que adjuntaste originalmente.

En mi mensaje #7 te hice estas preguntas:
Tienes algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos donde desarrollar tus proyectos ??
Que lenguaje de programación conoces como para desarrollar el programa para el microcontrolador que dices tener ??
Tienes algún programador para microcontroladores ??
En toda la mensajería que se ha generado no encuentro las respuestas. Gracias.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

